# Chat night



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wed 1st oct
7.30 - 8.30
all welcome​
pam xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll try and remember this time  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ladies

If you let us know if your intrested in the chat session then we can put a list together and PM you all the day before

xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Count me in!

Thanks for arranging this.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Id love to chat

PBMx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oooo me me me me me me

Kay xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

count me in too!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

and me too


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm interested!

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone else? i will pm you all to remind you about chat and also give you the password and also some "rules" of our chat sessions

Many thanks

Mez

x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I'm interested


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Me too!!

OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Me too

Dawny


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

yes please.  I will need passwordadn instructions though as it has been a while since i last participated.

Maggie


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

me too!


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Although I should say i have never accessed the chat room before!!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Can i be put on the list too please


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Is this still happening??  What's the password?

I might be a bit after 7.30pm as have to have dinner first  

Chat soon
Dame Edna


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Sorry just realised that this is not on until tomorrow    I got it into my head that it was tonight for some reason  

Chat tomorrow then
Dame Edna x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Chat night for tomorrow is still on

I will pm you all in a bit with instructions on how to get into chat and also the password and our "rules"

look forward to this

Mez
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

right ladies if you post afte now i will check and pm you tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you mj .. i am looking forward to it


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hellooooooo, pm me please...hope I don't forget  

Kay xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Room for one more? 

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

and me   though i've not been able to get in recently  

i'll try though  

ritzi


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

wynnster said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Room for one more?
> 
> xxx


Always......................



ritzi said:


> and me  though i've not been able to get in recently
> 
> i'll try though
> 
> ritzi


PM if you cant get in

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm heading into chat now 

pam xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks

sorry i disappeared from chat - my computer started doing some spyware thing and booted me out.  It said something about magenta hiding in my wheelie bin??  

Chat again soon
bx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I missed the adoption chat.  It was open information evening at Barnardo's and me and DH went.  It was really good and I think they are the right place for us.  

I have so many questions now, will there be another chat soon?

Hope you all had a good ol natter,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

oh double drat - just realised that I've missed this  

when's the next one?

lol
D
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i think in 2weeks time however will need to confirm this with Saphy as i am on hols then!

xxx

PS angel-so happy you found it good xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi HJ
Thanks hun, will try to remember  to look out for the next one,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh knickers, meant to pop in but got involved crying buckets over pride of britain

will def be up for it next time 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

yep next chat is 2 weeks time   that will be the 15th of october 7:30 - 9:30 ish   

it was great chatting to you all, see you all next time

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Was great chatting last night, hopefully next time I'll be about for longer!

Holby was doing a separation of conjoined twins as a 2 parter so had to find out what happened 

OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tried to log on  but new laptop not allowing chat room! need help from bossman


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

suzie.. mine was like that too.. had to download java then it was ok  

see you all in 2 weeks in the chat room.. thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Dee1996 said:


> oh double drat - just realised that I've missed this
> 
> when's the next one?
> 
> ...





keemjay said:


> oh knickers, meant to pop in but got involved crying buckets over pride of britain
> 
> will def be up for it next time
> 
> kj x


Added you ladies to the pm list for the next chat session (which saphy is hosting)

Anyone else want to be added to the pm list please let myself or saphy know

Thanks

Mez
xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Many Thanks to the ladies who I 'chatted' with last night   It helps just to talk about things with those who kind of understand our situation at the moment. 

MJ - Please do put me down for the next session


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

wynnster said:


> Hi
> 
> Many Thanks to the ladies who I 'chatted' with last night  It helps just to talk about things with those who kind of understand our situation at the moment.
> 
> MJ - Please do put me down for the next session


Will do hun- your more then welcome

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya

please put me down too.. now my laptop is sorted i will be able to chat properly  

wynster.. glad you enjoyed.. hope the wine helped too x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

popsi said:


> hiya
> 
> please put me down too.. now my laptop is sorted i will be able to chat properly
> 
> wynster.. glad you enjoyed.. hope the wine helped too x


your on the list

Everyone who has posted on this thread is on the pm list for the next chat unless you ask to be removed, anyone who hasnt posted on here and wants to be added pls pst or pm me or saphy

xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

MJ,

Can you please add me.  I will make sure DH doesnt want to go out or if he does that he goes out with his mates and leaves me at home.  

Where you going on Holiday?  Highlight of my hols this year Blackpool     Didnt want to book anything incase SW phoned but as it happens still waiting for call and she is on hols after next wed for 3 weeks.

Speak soon

Shaz x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Shaz-will add you to the list

We ae going to the isle of wight for the weekend and then off to the haven park where i grew up for 4nights! (the town not the park!  )

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't for get chat night tomorrow night ladies and gents   7.30 - 9.30

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Chat night wed 15th oct
7.30 - 9.30
everyone welcome​
please pm me for password

pam xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oooo goodie - I'm home alone tomorrow, have got a date with ugly Betty at 8.30 British time though!   I really need a chat at the mo, I'm going  

Kay xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm working tomorrow  Last but one shift before my years adoption leave starts 

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww suzie, never mind you'll be able to make the next one  

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aargh not gonna be able to make it again  still will be having a nice time instead..been invited last minute to see Bill Bailey live with a friend as someobdy's dropped out 
have fun 

kj x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i will be popping in for a while now i have sorted the link on my computer out and all running well  

see you tomorrow ladies x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we are in chat now ladies if you fancy joining us 

pam xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

HELP!!!!  

MJ, I think, added to the list for the chat room but I do not as yet have a password.

Please help!!

ShazJohn x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks everyone who came i to chat tonight, really good to chat with you all and great to see it so busy in there.

hopefully the next one will be in a fortnight (29th) but need to check that's ok with MJ too before finalising  

se you all soon 

pam xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Saphy

Thanks for organising the chat, i only made if for 2 mins as had something to do that should have taken half hour but ended up finishing at 10pm !! i was not happy    as had been looking forward to it

Hope to see you all in 2 weeks  

Pops x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ShazJohn said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> MJ, I think, added to the list for the chat room but I do not as yet have a password.
> 
> ...


hope you got in hun

Pam- yes the 29th should be good for me

xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi MJ,

I got in thanks and it was really nice talking to everybody.  unfortunately DH is taking me to the Pics on the 29th as he is on holiday so wont be free to chat.  How sad am i that i am upset DH is taking me to the pics.   

But the chat was really good.

How was your holiday?

ShazJohn x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Chat night still on for wed 29th 7:30 - 9:30 

password is the same as always, pm either myself or MJ if you need help  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great night again, thank you everyone who joined me it was really good to chat, hopefully i'll see you all in 2 weeks  

pam xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you Pam, it was excellent x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

thanks Saphy  

I enjoyed the little chat with you all this week.

x


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi - I'm new to adoption - and would love to join you all - when is the next chat night please?
Emilienne xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

chat night this wed (26th nov) same password, pm me if you need it  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone who joined chat last night, sorry i dissappeared mid conversation but i nipped to the loo and dh thought i was finished (maybe because i had said i was leaving several times but still kept chatting)    and he pinched the laptop  

hope to see you all again soon

pam xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

hi all!

I'm new but would love to join the next chat when is it and could someone please send me the password.

thanks


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi i'm hoping to start the chats again in the new year, i'll add you to my pm list  for password and reminder 

pam xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks 
xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Could you add me to the list too please. I'd like to be able to support anyone at the beginning of the adoption process xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

cant wait for the next chat night.. they are fab xx happy new year everyone


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

I would also like to join if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello

Happy New Year  

When is the next adoption chat scheduled for Saphy ?  Feel like I need a chat with you all    
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi guys sorry it's been so long   how does next wed the 14th suit you all ? hope to see you all there  

pam xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hey Saphy don't worry, I think I can make next Wednesday night all being well ...

See you there for a cup of tea and a chat ...


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

can you let us know password please


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

May I join? what would the password be? I would be happy to chat next wed.
Future Mummy


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Please can i Join in too? x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Can I join in the chat? Please!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

will add you ladies to our list and pm out the password upto48hours before the chat- dont worry we wont forget you and we are on here too so can check if you have posted while we are in chat 

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WED 14th 7.30 - 9.30 ish

EVERYONE WELCOME, PLEASE ASK HERE FOR PASSWORD IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE IT​


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi, I havent.  Thank you, mavis x


----------



## paulz (Jan 1, 2008)

love to chat with you all on Wednesday, thanks. Paulz


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

please can I have pass word as well please - do i just click on chat on Wed night at the right time and follow link? never done it before! thanks x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I havent recieved the password

pretty please


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Can I have the password to please? Thank you. xx


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, pls can I join in - not got password though!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have pm'd you all, anyone else need the password for chat tonight ? send me a pm if you do  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm in chat now but dh has just walked in late home from work so i have still got his tea   so i'll be popping out briefly to check on it  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks everyone who came to chat, it was great to see so many people there 

hope to see you all next time

pam xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh poo!
I've been in and forgot!


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

great to have the opportunity

lets do it again soon


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so sorry ladies I didn't make it on tonight. My wee gran was here. Long story! She used to live up north (scottish highlands) in a little village. She re-married when she was 66 and is now nearly 80. Her new husband turned out to be the most horrible man you have ever met and after years of mental abuse, not allowed to see people, not allowed to go out, threats of violence I could go on and on, she finally left him on Sunday. She has left a couple of times, but has always felt guilty and gone back, but this time she had got a wee house near us and will move in on Friday. SHe is a little weapy and upset at times and so she came over tonigh because my Mum was working. She is staying with my Mum and Dad at the mo. 
Anyway I am sorry you got my troubles there  , but I am really sorry I missed tonight. 
Roll on the next one. xxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

How often is chat night?

mave   x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

We try to do them once a month   

pam xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Great, Thank you Pam,

mavis x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi guys, sorry i don't know where this month has gone   

the next night i am free to host a chat is wed the 11th of march 

hope to see you all there 

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't know if anyone has seen this but i'm afraid i can't make tonight as i have a bad head ache and a sore throat so i'm off to bed soon, sorry  

pam xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hope you feeling better soon


----------

